

BT kills Ribbit’s web phone platform, sends customers to the fast-growing Twilio - dmor
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/09/bt-kills-ribbits-web-phone-platform-sends-customers-to-the-fast-growing-twilio

======
cpswan
I'm relieved to see that this doesn't affect the Ribbit Mobile service (which
I use daily).

This leaves me wondering what BT will now do for an API layer to its network?
Buying the Ribbit developer platform was the excuse for killing off the 21CN
SDK. On the other hand most telcos seem to get by fine without an API/SDK.

------
DeanCollinsLCC
Any thoughts on why they did this?

what makes Twillio successful but another company willing to kill off a $100m+
investment?

